# Is fishing cop here?



## slimecoat (Oct 20, 2010)

Greetings from Florida .I found this forum while searching for an alternative to carpeted bunks.
A member here (fishing cop) posted a thread and described how he was using cutting board material instead of carpet on trailer bunks.

I would like to know more about how well this worked. Can fishing cop or anyone else provide an update.

Here is the orginal thread.
https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=49&t=12465

Thanks


----------



## Jim (Oct 20, 2010)

:WELCOME:

Thanks for joining! Fishing cop is still here. I will PM him in case he misses this thread.


----------



## FishingCop (Oct 20, 2010)

slimecoat said:


> Greetings from Florida .I found this forum while searching for an alternative to carpeted bunks.
> A member here (fishing cop) posted a thread and described how he was using cutting board material instead of carpet on trailer bunks.
> 
> I would like to know more about how well this worked. Can fishing cop or anyone else provide an update.
> ...




Welcome aboard Slimecoat 

Sadly, I received the material, drilled and counter sunk the holes, but never got the boat back in the water after that (mid-April) due to my wife being ill. There were some other posts on the same topic, if you do a search, you'll find others who have used this material for bunks. All I ever heard was good and I anticipate that, if I ever get the boat in the water again, that they are going to work great. The only negative some said was you have to be careful that you keep the chain attached when launching cause the boats may slide off before you are backed into the water. Also, when power loading, be careful not to run up too fast - these boards are slippery.

Good luck. Sorry I couldn't more help, but I haven't been able to be away from home long enough to get the boat out on the water  It's back in winter storage now - maybe I'll be able to get out next spring if my situation changes.


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Oct 20, 2010)

I've seen a product thats for fencing it's plastic and is sized to fit a 2x4 inside it. You can cut it in half so it's U shaped and put it over the bunks. Menards has it for under $7.00 for a 67" piece.


----------



## FishingCop (Oct 20, 2010)

lckstckn2smknbrls said:


> I've seen a product thats for fencing it's plastic and is sized to fit a 2x4 inside it. You can cut it in half so it's U shaped and put it over the bunks. Menards has it for under $7.00 for a 67" piece.



Might work well, but depends on what the material is?? There are several materials similar to cutting board material (HDPE) but not all plastics will give you the same results. But, again, that fencing stuff may work well?


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Oct 20, 2010)

FishingCop said:


> lckstckn2smknbrls said:
> 
> 
> > I've seen a product thats for fencing it's plastic and is sized to fit a 2x4 inside it. You can cut it in half so it's U shaped and put it over the bunks. Menards has it for under $7.00 for a 67" piece.
> ...


It's Ultra Deck brand composite fencing made of polyethylene and recycled wood fiber. Impervious to insects, rot and water. UV protected to reduce fading.


----------



## FishingCop (Oct 20, 2010)

lckstckn2smknbrls said:


> FishingCop said:
> 
> 
> > lckstckn2smknbrls said:
> ...



As long as it is smooth and slippery enough, should work well...


----------

